
Ask HN: A viable approach for cell phone privacy? - PaulHoule
Lately we&#x27;ve seen multiple stories about major carriers selling location information,  spyware apps,  etc.<p>Could the espionage principle of a &quot;cut out&quot; be used to protect cell phone privacy.  It goes like this:<p>Customer A aims his phone number at a VoIP gateway controlled by company B.  Company B gets a cell phone and plan in the name of Company B and leases it to Customer A.  Some kind of relaying happens between the customers phone number and the actual phone so there is no connection between A&#x27;s cell phone number or other personal information and the phone.<p>Presumably the phone is locked down and doesn&#x27;t allow installing apps from open App Stores to prevent spyware from getting in.<p>Is anyone doing this now?  Would Company B encounter insurmountable barriers in terms of doing this?
======
wmf
Sounds like Google Voice.

